# Milking Time Again Soon



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

I have a question, what is your routine for cleaning your milk storage jars? I am afraid I have some milk stone and I want to get it all ready for milking season next month.

Thanks!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I use bleach to sanitize them.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

There is something you can buy to clean the milkstone but can't remember the name of the product.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I don't know what milkstone is. For my jars, I just use HOT soapy water.


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

When I have a ton of milk I barter it with my friends for hay. I can't be sure they are using cold water first, then after I get my jars back I always stick them in the dishwasher to make sure they are good. Last year I noticed my storage time was getting shorter before the milk started getting strong tasting. So I figured it must be the jars are not getting clean enough. I will looking into the milkstone remover and see if that helps this year. I did start to soak my jars in vinegar before I washed them again and I think that did help, I may need to do that more often. If I don't barter this year I am going to have to make a LOT of cheese! Four girls on the milkstand morning and night will keep me busy and out of trouble thats for sure, not to forget the full time job, a two hour a day commute and a big garden....WHAT AM I THINKING!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I agree...rinse with cold water. I then scrub with a brush and hot,soapy water...rinse well and soak in bleach water for 60 seconds minimum,rinse again and air dry.


----------



## Serenity Woods (Apr 2, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> There is something you can buy to clean the milkstone but can't remember the name of the product.


Is it "Star San" maybe? We've been talking about trying it, but haven't gotten any yet. I'd be interested in hearing from anyone who's used it.

http://www.amazon.com/Midwest-Homebrewing-Winemaking-Supplies-Mid-7517/dp/B0064O7YFA


----------



## jackiesme (Oct 16, 2013)

Tractor supply has a milkstone remover. Called Dairyland Milkstones Remover. Never used it. Just FYI


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I have foaming acid detergent from Hoegger. Probably all basically the same thing.


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

I will check with the feed stores here for something. We don't have Tractor Supply, wish we did...


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I bought a milk detergent from Hoeggers, but haven't tried it yet.

You could always milk your girls once a day if you have too much milk, or not enough time


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

ksalvagno said:


> I have foaming acid detergent from Hoegger. Probably all basically the same thing.


 Yep, it's a mild acid. But, don't mix it with the bleach! It will not be a good thing!

Wash out the milk container with cool water, then use the foaming acid detergent with hot water. Let it set for awhile- 15 - 30 min. then rinse well. You only need to get rid of milkstone when you container starts looking like it has a dull buildup. (It's real obvious on Stainless Steel).


----------

